# Tortoises and Autism



## Scooter (Apr 28, 2011)

I am a special education teacher, and most of the students at my school have Autism. The other day I was out checking on my torts when I came up with this and thought I would share it with other tortoise lovers.

Tortoises and Autism
A lot more in common than you think

Being a tortoise and having Autism, have a lot more in common than most people would think. 
Most people find us shy and slow to come out of our shells.
We are considered slow and boring.
Sometimes we are clumsy and awkward.
We can be picky eaters.
Most people walk right by us and don't even know it.
We are often confused with something else.
We come in all different shapes and sizes, from all over the world, no two are the same.
We have laws to protect us and help us grow.
We see the world from a different view, we are fun, and exciting. 
We capture your attention, then your heart. 
Once you meet us, you are never again the same.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Charlotte, that is very touching! Amazing, thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the last 2 lines the best. Really sweet. You have a tough job and it seems you really care. The children and their families are lucky to have you.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW, you wrote that?! That is amazing!! I loved the last few lines. I have worked with children with Autism and they really do capture your heart 

eta: Have you seen the video about Carly Fleischmann?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2011)

Both of my cousins (the ones who spend a lot of time with me) are mildly autistic, and when they come over on the weekends and help me with my turtles and tortoises they are completely different people then they are in school.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats is very nice, very touching...


----------



## Laura (Apr 28, 2011)

my dogs name is Austin.. his breeder works with kids and one's name was Austin.. who was also Autistic...
i wanted to change the name.. but it stuck.. 
neat poem


----------



## Scooter (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I love my job working with these kids! They are amazing people to be around!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2011)

You did some very impressive thinking out with your shelled critters. Glad you shared it with us. Thank you!


----------



## Rjhoop (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats great!!Well put!!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you, I am trying to plan a lesson on reptiles with a co-worker so I can bring one or two of the torts in and she will bring her turtle.


----------

